# Last TR...



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone sailed on their ship's final trip to the breakers? 
What was the last thing you did before closing the station down?

Maybe a TR to GKL saying '_*nw qtp Alang cl 73*_'

http://www.youtube.com/embed/QYltdonj2iE?wmode=transparent&rel=0&autohide=1&showinfo=0&enablejsapi=1


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

ring FWE


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

whooops - seems Geoff Gower just posted this video in another thread - teach me to look before posting!

Seriously, my questions still apply.

(oh and I notice he had his radar running right up to when he ran up the beach...)


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Heartbreaking


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Put the Radio Room clock in my case...


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

He aimed it well!


----------



## ian fears (Dec 1, 2005)

BIs Chupra at HongKong early 70s no Tr but also put radio room clock in case and this reminds me its in my garage must get it out lol


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Most of the ships I sailed on had one radar and that often didn't work, that youtube clip is just showing off,........ three radars no less and all in operation for the beaching. The passage plan would be interesting.

regards
Dave


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

After the last TR at GKZ, I took the slips home to use as shopping lists !!

I did get to 'turn the lights out' at GKZ though.

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh Yes..........and something else !!

David
+


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I was fortunate to be the last R/O on my last ship when it was converted to GMDSS.

I got the key, the radio room callsign plaque and the "Radio Officer" sign from my cabin door.

I subsequently used the key to send the last ever CW QTC to the Australian Coast Radio Network from RCC Canberra VIX. I QSO'd VIM on 8 MHz on February 1, 1999. A good mate was on the other end of the circuit at VIM.

The QTC and the VIX log page are framed and on the wall in my office.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

I was the last R/O on quite a lot of ships converted to GMDSS, as I installed the gear myself during the voyage. Also did one scrap run from Norway to Taiwan on a VLCC in the 1980s, so the last TR would have been to Kaohsiungradio. Wish I had kept a clock,


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Several ships on their last voyage passed via Singapore during the 2000's, bound for Bangladesh breakers. Some had already been converted to GMDSS with the new equipment on the bridge, and the old radio station intact in the radio shack, used more often as a store-room.

In 2004 I managed to get hold of a complete Sailor (SP Radio) dual 1000 rack including two 800 Watt transmitters and two beautiful receivers. Had to bribe the Fillipino the old man and bosun to unbolt the rack and lower it down onto the wharf where I had hired a truck to take it away. The vessel was general cargo originally Norwegian owner but passed through many hands during her lifetime.

Cost me USD 500 altogether. I it broke it all up and sold the stuff for about USD3000, mostly to US radio hams. The Ampliday key alone fetched USD300 !


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

ian fears said:


> BIs Chupra at HongKong early 70s no Tr but also put radio room clock in case and this reminds me its in my garage must get it out lol


BIs Sirdhana, On QTP CL, took clock off bulkhead and left it on desk to pack in the morning. In morning, found radio room door burst open, clock gone. There were many things I could have taken, but it was only the clock that I wanted.
Someone is burning in Hell!


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

duncs said:


> BIs Sirdhana, On QTP CL, took clock off bulkhead and left it on desk to pack in the morning. In morning, found radio room door burst open, clock gone. There were many things I could have taken, but it was only the clock that I wanted.
> Someone is burning in Hell!


I got the ship's barometer as well....The C/O wanted it but was sure our luggage would be searched before we were allowed to leave the ship so 'chickened out'...When we were at the airport he had the cheek to ask me for it...'pas chance'


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

*clocks and keys*

I was so busy packing the clock from the scrapped M/T Zina in China and finding a route ( cross alley way which bi-passed the customs and squiggled some chinese take-away emblems using chart room chalk. what followed served me right i got ashore on landing craft with handles sown into suitcase ( such was the load of ships equipment in side) but unfortunately left my personal key plugged into TXmtr, it was a Swedish Straight key ( sr-39001) a very long key with heavy marble base and what action , even well blitzed i could still send qtc's..... where are all those keys gone.( I have a special Thread about this key , would swap it for a Mimco 365B or just buy it outright)....joe


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Hi Joe,
If you're prepared to dig deep you can still get one :- 
http://www.morsex.com/srs/
My father in law had one of these sitting on a shelf it it's original box, never been used and I had my eye on it. Not being a morse type himself I thought it would be a done deal when I eventually popped the question, however he went and swapped it for something else, never forgiven him !!

= Adrian +


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Oh dear, I didn't read the obituary at the top of that web page, seems you can't get a new one any more ...

= Adrian +


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

*The happy ship 'Sovac' based in Naples/Med.*

Last TR of the 'Sovac' QTP Yokohama for scrap - very little left for salvage as between Deck and Engineroom they cleared the lot going through Suez - lucky to have something to tie up with ! Closed with Japanese network/JOS and I think Hkong for GKL. The kit so old on the Sovac wasn't worth taking - forgot about the clock though.
Straight train to Nagasaki to join the new build Stanvac S. Africa/MQMF and sailed 3 months later.
Cheers,
Bob


----------

